# Grand Californian - XMAS Time - Rentals?



## larryallen (Oct 21, 2012)

Anybody know a good source for renting the DVC units at GC for xmas time?  Nothing listed on Redweek. Anywhere else?  Thanks.


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 21, 2012)

for dec 2013, start looking in dec 2012 to find a VGC owner who can book that stay at the 11 month mark.

if you are looking for dec 2012, you are unrealistically optimistic IMO.  you'd have to fluke into a reservation that someone couldn't use at the last minute...


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 21, 2012)

For Christmas 2012, consider the following resort all within block of DL:

Worldmark Anaheim (newest)
Dolphin's Cove (nice but not new)
Peacock Suites (converted hotel rooms)
or Marriott's Newport Coast Villas - 30 min. away


----------



## chriskre (Oct 22, 2012)

Try Mouseowners.com  
They have an active rent/trade board over there for Disney points and hard to get reservations.


----------



## larryallen (Oct 22, 2012)

chalee94 said:


> for dec 2013, start looking in dec 2012 to find a VGC owner who can book that stay at the 11 month mark.
> 
> if you are looking for dec 2012, you are unrealistically optimistic IMO.  you'd have to fluke into a reservation that someone couldn't use at the last minute...



Yes, I was hoping for a fluke and I am relatively optimistic.   I was hoping people might know of places where flukes come up. Seeing nothing on Redweek I figure there has to be a marketplace somewhere.



DeniseM said:


> For Christmas 2012, consider the following resort all within block of DL:
> 
> Worldmark Anaheim (newest)
> Dolphin's Cove (nice but not new)
> ...



You know I love Marriott and I have been trying to convince the family to go for the Newport Marriott but getting no traction. Too far. 



chriskre said:


> Try Mouseowners.com
> They have an active rent/trade board over there for Disney points and hard to get reservations.


Looks good. I'll peruse it. Thank you. If anybody knows of other sites like this do let me know.  

Thanks all.


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 22, 2012)

larryallen said:


> You know I love Marriott and I have been trying to convince the family to go for the Newport Marriott but getting no traction. Too far.



loved staying there for a so-cal trip that included a day in SD, a day in el cajon to see the taylor guitar factory and a couple of days at disneyland, but for a disney-focused trip, it is a long way away.


----------



## Amy (Oct 23, 2012)

You can check the rental listings on the many DVC related boards out there like Disboards, mouseowners, among others. to see if someone had a change of plans and can no longer use their 2012 reservation.  (Sorry I can't recall the others off hand.)


----------



## Amy (Oct 23, 2012)

Are you set on Xmas eve/days?  I just checked availability for you and there is a 3BR/4BA available for booking on Fri., 12/21 and Sat. 12/22.  It requires an insane # of points -- 224 points per night!  If this unit works for you and you can't find individual owners who can rent to you, you can check one of the DVC rental brokers out there (they frequent those other DVC boards).


----------



## Jasmine658 (Oct 23, 2012)

*DVC Dave - $13/point*

http://www.dvcrequest.com/

It should be amazingly crowded, so have all your dining reservations made if want a table service or character meals on the Disney property. Do not be over 15 minutes late, or you end up with no meal or on wait list for hours. Arrive early at gates as they will stop admitting people once park reaches capacity, and it does on major holidays. If want to leave the park, you may not be able to come back in even with a hand stamp, being asked to wait in a "stand-by" line.

We go between Thanksgiving and Christmas to avoid the crowds, and will be in one of their 2 bed /3 ba units at Grand Californian like we have been doing for a few years now. I book at the 7 month timeframe, but the home resort owners can book 11 months out. DVC Dave has the most listings, but never know if may see last minute deals come up on eBay or Redweek, where we have snagged some great timeshare rentals from those that need to cancel their plans last minute.

Costco had the cheap park hopper tickets we bought last week, came to $209 for each 4 day hopper.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 23, 2012)

> I was hoping people might know of places where flukes come up. Seeing nothing on Redweek I figure there has to be a marketplace somewhere.


It's a pretty small resort, so there just isn't that much dedicated rental traffic there.  I think you'll have better luck looking at one of the nearby properties.


----------



## larryallen (Oct 24, 2012)

Great info. Really appreciate it all.

That's particularly interesting about the 3 bedroom. I would consider paying that much for the 24th and 25th.  

Great tip on Costco. That's cheaper than AAA. Awesome.


----------

